

What aspects of bitly need improvements? - wen

I am very interested in knowing what you do and/or don't like about bitly.
======
paulhauggis
well, pretty much every url shortening site has blocked access to meatspin.com
(not safe for work). I would like to be able to send my friends to this url
because I think it's funny.

